# Basking bulbs - what are you using?



## donatello_raphael (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi everyone

What's everyone using for their basking spot bulb??

Currently setting up my tort table and have a 100w exo terra intense basking spot lamp but it's not very good, I am only getting temps of about 28degC at around 9" the box claims 39degC at 8" distance?? I have to get the bulb dangerously low to get a sensible temp.

So what should I change to? Is it because it's only 100w?

Thanks


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm using a standard household 100w reflector bulb.

Are you sure your thermometer is accurate?


----------



## donatello_raphael (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeh I think so it's a digital thermometer measures the same temp as my thermostat which also has a digital display.


How far away do you have your bulb? Do you have it pointing directly downwards or at a slight angle?
Might buy a cheap house spot bulb tomorrow and see if that's any better


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 3, 2012)

I would think 100 watts should be adequate to heat that basking space up, especially at only 9" away! 

I like Zoo Meds halogen basking bulbs, they have variable wattages for all your needs:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000256EAI/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2012)

I use a MVB for the cold months and just a CHE on warm days when he is going to be outside.


----------



## donatello_raphael (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info
it seems weird, the bulb is pretty bright and feels warm when you put your hand in front of it but I thought it would be a lot better than it is! I'm gonna get a regular house bulb and see what that's like.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2012)

Because my tortoises get sunshine all year, I usually use regular incandescent flood bulbs. For babies I use smaller wattage bulbs, and for bigger ones I use larger wattage bulbs to heat a greater area. Right now in my 4x8' closed chamber enclosure I'm using a 65 watt bulb. I like the flood bulbs because they focus the heat and light downward, but not in one tiny spot like a spot light bulb. If I have young tortoises and we have a cold stretch of two or three weeks in our winter, sometimes I'll switch to an MVB.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2012)

I Use MVB. Heat & UV-B all in one.


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a regular 75 watt full spectrum light bulb. We get a lot of outside time. Haven't used a UV bulb on my tort yet and having no issues. Even in the winter, on the milder days I'll give him a good warm soak to warm him up, then go outside for just a bit, let him walk around and graze and get some sun, while also letting him know he doesn't want to be outside so stop the stomping, and come back in before he gets cold to plop under the bulb and warm up then it's face first in the food dish.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 4, 2012)

I use a ceramic heat emitter for the redfoots. I was using a mercury vapor bulb for the sulcata when he was indoors, but now that he is outdoors, they are just back-up heat bulbs for emergencies.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 4, 2012)

I also use a ceramic heat emitter (CHE) to create a basking spot, and a ZooMed Repti-Sun fluorescent bulb to provide UVB.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 4, 2012)

We use Zoo Med powerful MVB 160watts.


----------



## Casey666 (Jun 22, 2012)

i use zoomed UVB inferred bulb i just cant find regular ones


----------

